# 3x3 Blind folded help needed



## larosh12 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi ! 
I am new to Blind folding . I have a trouble remembering (when you are in the middle of solving the edges Orange yellow piece comes on the buffer place orange yellow and some of the other edges are unsolved . what to do now:confused: how to remember where to shoot this buffer to solve the other edges . for example " I shoot the orange yellow piece to an edge that I consider would be unsolved but the edge at that place would already be solved and I mess up . I use J , J' and T perm for solving the edges . 
please help me . Dont refer me to a video I have already seen most of them but can't understand them correctly.:tu


----------



## szalejot (Nov 4, 2013)

I do not know if I understand correctly but if you have situation when you have buffer piece in buffer and not all are solved: shoot to any target which is not solved already. Doesn't matter which one. You will start new cycle. And you don't need to remember that this is new cycle to proceed execution correctly.


----------

